# How often to feed my wolf spider?



## GiantVinegaroon (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a female wolfie i've been keeping for a few months but her abdomen deflates pretty quickly after I feed her.  I've been feeding her one bug once a week.  Last night I fed her a cricket about the same size as her, and now she's quite fat.  But for future reference how big, how much, and how often should I feed her?  Any pics of how big the abdomen should normally be?


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 15, 2008)

LordLycosa said:


> I have a female wolfie i've been keeping for a few months but her abdomen deflates pretty quickly after I feed her.  I've been feeding her one bug once a week.  Last night I fed her a cricket about the same size as her, and now she's quite fat.  But for future reference how big, how much, and how often should I feed her?  Any pics of how big the abdomen should normally be?


feed her when you think she needs it, simple as that. if you think she looks like she's getting skinnier/hungry, feed her. or, if you just like a good show, feed her every other day  wolf spiders are great fun!!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jul 15, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> feed her when you think she needs it, simple as that. if you think she looks like she's getting skinnier/hungry, feed her. or, if you just like a good show, feed her every other day  wolf spiders are great fun!!


yea man i just foud a nice female in my backyard and put her in a jar to observe.  this mosquito was ticking me off, so i picked it off me and tossed it in.  Sure enough, she ate it!  I think I'm getting hooked.


----------



## craig84 (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a hogna carolinensis and fed her 3 times a week, she was 3 3/4". I fed her this way for a couple weeks and then would only eat once every week to week and a half.


----------



## eL Tre (Jul 16, 2008)

mmmhmmm i miss my wolf spider...

anyway i would go with widowman, i usually would just observe when she would see to start loosing weight and then see if she was hungry.

Depending on the size of the meal she could eat once a day to once evey 3-4 days.


----------

